# Accident - How are the guys that crash on Today's 8:30 Montrose ride?



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

Are they OK???
I'm referring to the first crash soon after the group past a parked police car with its flashing lights running. I heard the crash sound, looked back quickly, and saw two guys on the ground. One guy looked like he couldn't move at all.


----------



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

roadbike_moron said:


> Are they OK???
> I'm referring to the first crash soon after the group past a parked police car with its flashing lights running. I heard the crash sound, looked back quickly, and saw two guys on the ground. One guy looked like he couldn't move at all.


One guy, my buddy was hurt pretty badly. Broken orbital socket, broken vertebrae in neck, and bad lacerations around the eye and nose. 6 weeks and some surgery and he is now back on the bike.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*accident montrose*



LCFrecrider said:


> One guy, my buddy was hurt pretty badly. Broken orbital socket, broken vertebrae in neck, and bad lacerations around the eye and nose. 6 weeks and some surgery and he is now back on the bike.


what did they crash into? (what is broken orbital socket?)


----------



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

guy on a MTB hit a parked or slowly moving SUV, crashed out in front of others. Orbital socket is the eye socket.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

...and the rest of the groups didnt stop to check on everyone (because this is a group ride)?


----------

